# Hoyt new Velos limbs - feedback yet?



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Larry -

Just curious, what do you expect them to do (for you)?

Viper1 out.


----------



## olympics84 (Nov 5, 2004)

Larry,

Mine are 1/2#lighter then my xTours and the same fps. They have less vibration and "feel" tighter with less limb tip movement after the shot.

My experience has been that each of the last 3 limbs (Quatro foam, Xtour bamboo and Velos) have been small improvements.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

olympics84 said:


> Larry,
> 
> Mine are 1/2#lighter then my xTours and the same fps. They have less vibration and "feel" tighter with less limb tip movement after the shot.
> 
> ...


Hi Glenn! Yes, helps a lot! Thank you!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Viper1 said:


> Larry -
> 
> Just curious, what do you expect them to do (for you)?
> 
> Viper1 out.


Hi Tony!

Oh, every time a new riser or limb model comes out, I have students asking what I've "heard about the new [fill in the blank]. I like to at least know what is the trending scuttlebutt on newly introduced stuff. 

I get your thrust, though, and agree with it. At 62, the only "new and improved" stuff that''s going to help me shoot better is "new and improved" muscle tissue, nerve synapses, and concentration powers .... :darkbeer:


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

lksseven, One thing I can comment on the grand prix version Hoyt Velos limbs that came today is the surface finish is not as hard as I would of expected for a limb of this price. During the setup process on a Spigarelli DMS I noticed some white mar's on the limb tips where the string loops wrap around from the rear to the front of the limb above the string grooves. I then removed the limbs and it has marks like Uukha limbs get where the limbs contact the riser in the limb pocket and on the tips that go around the limb bolts. Just incase your wondering yes I unstrung the bow to make limb bolt adjustments and restrung each time using a bow stringer like I do with all my risers and limbs. My Carbon Ace or my Trad Techs after 6month to over a year use don't show this much marring. They really need to check their processes and materials used in this aspect of their manufacturing. I wrote Hoyt tonight on this issue on Grand Prix versions to let them know to check this issue out. These limbs have not shot one arrow yet and are marred more than limbs I have shot thousands of arrows with I just hope it is just a cosmetic issue and the limb material under this finish is hard enough to resist structural damage.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Finally after a year that the Velos were introduced I had a chance to try them. 34# Med on 25 inch Epic riser.

Compared to Win &Win NS Carbon, Win&Win WIAWIS One Carbon and Win &Win Expower all 36# limbs.

Setup with all limbs being adjusted to 37#.

Fastest; Velos and Expower 

Smooth (Easy thru the clicker) WIAWIS One, Win&Win NS.

The Velos are not as smooth as the NS or WIAWIS one and feel as harsh as the EXPower. (In this case "Harsh" = has a snap to the shot and not as smooth thru the clicker)

After all is said and done... The WIAWIS One is my favorite of all tested. 

I confirm that the finish on the Velos is soft. The Win &Win limbs finish is very tough.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Stan nice job on the comparisons. Have you ever shot or tried MK Veracity limbs? 

Hope all is well!

Ted


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

MK may be the only brand that I have not tried. I hear they are great limbs.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Stan keep your eye open for a set of 32# long. May consider mediums or even 34# if the price is right.


----------



## Alik (Apr 3, 2019)

ksarcher said:


> Finally after a year that the Velos were introduced I had a chance to try them. 34# Med on 25 inch Epic riser.
> 
> Compared to Win &Win NS Carbon, Win&Win WIAWIS One Carbon and Win &Win Expower all 36# limbs.
> 
> ...


Do you know how much the difference in speed was?


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

ksarcher said:


> Finally after a year that the Velos were introduced I had a chance to try them. 34# Med on 25 inch Epic riser.
> 
> Compared to Win &Win NS Carbon, Win&Win WIAWIS One Carbon and Win &Win Expower all 36# limbs.
> <snip>


What were the relative limb bolt settings? Given that a 34# Hoyt limb is effectively 4# lighter than the 36# W&W limb it doesn’t look like a comparative test. Most limbs shoot rougher when maxed out.

My experience with Velos is that I have not shot a limb that was smoother to draw. I am shooting long limbs at 32” draw. But getting the post-release phase right was an 8 month pain. Picky on string and very picky on alignment. But once you are there - totally smooth a quiet. (All be it in Formula risers).

I would have expected a W&W shooter to describe them as too soft a shot cycle. They are somewhere between my woodcore Quattro (crazy quiet) and my Foam Quattro (very snappy but not quiet). Only the EX Prime and Winact comes close in the W&W I have shot but nothing like the same speed. To me anyway W&W limbs tend to feel tighter and snappier after the shot.

Finish wise they aren’t bad - neither bombproof or easily damaged. I wind my bow up strung and have no marks on the tips or butts. Scrape them along a stone wall and *cough* what you’d expect. Given that I’ve had limbs that chipped if you looked at them sideways, I’d say these were just above average for robustness.

For shooting enjoyment I’d probably prefer the Wood Quattro if they were 5lb lighter. If competing the Velos are worth the effort. (For me)

Not contradicting your findings just they are wholly the opposite of mine. So maybe back to Vittorio’s point that no two sets of limbs/risers are the same.

Stretch


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Stretch,
I agree that the review is not pure if viewed scientifically. 

It is more of a personal feel that I was hoping for with the Hoyt limbs, especially the bamboo/carbon core. 

The limb bolts were adjusted 2 1/2 turns in for the Velos. No additional tuning was done other that adjustment for even tiller.

I have access to a set of 34# W&W NS wood core that I make a more detailed comparison with the Velos. The Hoyt Velos are really nice looking limbs would prefer a Carbon/foam version. 

It all boils down to a Win&Win shooter looking for a reason to try another brand for a while!


----------

